
EMP nuke would hurt U.S. more than direct hit - gaika
http://www.newsmax.com/timmerman/iran_nuclear_plan/2008/07/29/117217.html
======
rit
This screams 'sensationalism'.

Yes, an EMP would shut down electronics, etc. It would NOT turn us into a
mid-1800s society who has to go back to horse and buggy transportation.
(However, I for one welcome our new Amish overlords). Repairs would happen and
things would go back to normal - certain areas of the US would be severely
fucked, but an EMP would not wipe out every electronic in the US. More likely,
a major city like New York would be targeted, with a reasonable range around
it affected by an EMP.

First, the range of the missiles Iran has is NOT enough to reach the
continental US (the figures from their recent launches were what, 3000km? And
from New York, it's 10,000+ miles to the Middle East if I'm recalling
correctly (feel free to flame if i'm wrong). First, it's much more likely that
if they ARE preparing EMPs, it's intended to be detonated over US warships
and/or land bases to throw them into disarray.

Anyway, there's my rant.

